# Canadian Holidays.



## TxBuilder (Mar 30, 2010)

So Nestor, do you guys observe April Fools.
Any body have anyhting they're planning?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes, April 1 is April Fools day here in Canada too.

I'm going to phone up some travel agents and ask about cruise ship tours to Australia or South Africa.

Then I'll tell them that when I was in the US Navy during WWII, it was a navy tradition that whenever a sailor crossed the equator for the first time, they had to jump overboard into the water.  But, when that happened off the coast of Africa in August of '44, we were pursuing a German submarine, so we couldn't stop, and so no one jumped in the water.

So, now I want to make things right by jumping off the boat when I cross the equator this time.

Then I'll ask about any senior's discounts (cuz if I was 21 in 1944, I'd be 88 now.)

That should be fun.

I think our next actual holiday is Easter Sunday, which happens next Sunday.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 30, 2010)

I think I am going to wake up early and turn off the power to the house. 
And make sure I get my shower first......:rofl:


----------



## funetical (Mar 30, 2010)

Nestor, Where you in WW2? I'm working so I might try to find some way to mess with people. It's a kitchen so it has to be limited.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Mar 30, 2010)

Funetical:

No, I was born in 1956, so I'll be 54 soon.

I was in the big one, the Cold War.  (1949 to 2001).

... but they can't tell nuthin over the phone.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 30, 2010)

Nestor, tell the travel agent that you have a vison defect, you suffer from night blindness and you have a seeing eye bat that you only use during nite time hours. Tell them you are afraid of falling overboard and you are curious as to what kind of accomadations they have to handle your handicap. If they give you any grief state the disabled and handi-cap laws, I'm sure Canada has some, if you don't we'll send you some. We have to many laws now and we wouldn't miss one or twenty.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 30, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> I think I am going to wake up early and turn off the power to the house.
> And make sure I get my shower first......:rofl:



Wait till thursday, if you do that tomorrow no one will find humor with the hat guy.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Mar 30, 2010)

Maybe I'll make up a whole bunch of signs like this and post them all around Winnipeg for the benefit of the tourists.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 31, 2010)

If your going with signs I think it would be hard to top this one

Public Urination Permitted


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Mar 31, 2010)

Sign on coffee shop or restaurant door:






APPROVED BOYFRIEND DUMPING SITE


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 31, 2010)

Nestor, did things thaw out up there yet? Will you be celebrating April Fools Day in shorts or will you be wearing your muck-lucks?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Mar 31, 2010)

Oldog/Newtrick:

Kinda half way in between.  I had to drive to St. James today (which is a district of Winnipeg).  I took a coat, but left it in the trunk the whole trip there and back.

It rained all day yesterday, and the rain melted a lot of the remaining snow, and it's sunny here today.  We're kind of at the turning point of Spring.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 31, 2010)

Spring has finally sprung here in middle Tenn. Bradford Pears are blooming and all the trees are ready to leaf out. Spring flowers are up and I cannot begin to tell you how good 75degs at 6:15 in the evening feels. It was a long winter here.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh, man.

You can grow pears there?

I don't think there's any kind of fruit that you buy in a grocery store that actually grows here, except blueberries, strawberries and raspberries.  I don't know if tomatos are officially a vegetable or a fuit, but they grow here too.  I guess that maybe part of the reason why is that these are all small shrubs that can make do with a short growing season.  We don't have any fruit TREES tho.

I'm sure 75 deg F. in the early evening feels great, but I'm thinking you might also get 110 deg. F in an August afternoon that might be hard to live with?


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 31, 2010)

Yea...wellll....things are finally starting to thaw out up around here too....:rofl:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah, I was watching Fox News from Rochester, New York, and they were saying that there was a lot of flooding happening in the North East.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/US/weather/04/01/northeast.flood.fears/

Boy, first you guys get some of the heaviest snow falls in living memory, now the heaviest rains in living memory.  "Weather" really is the average of extremes.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 1, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Oh, man.
> 
> You can grow pears there?
> 
> I'm sure 75 deg F. in the early evening feels great, but I'm thinking you might also get 110 deg. F in an August afternoon that might be hard to live with?



Bradford Pears are a ornamental spring flowering tree that bear no fruit, but are white till they loose their blooms and leaf out. They are really spectacular when you have a street lined with them.

100 and humidity to match does test the soul in the summer, thats for sure. Thats when we all sit around on the porch and sip Mint Julips and say ya'll a lot.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 1, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> 100 and humidity to match does test the soul in the summer, thats for sure. Thats when we all sit around on the porch and sip Mint Julips and say ya'll a lot.



Say "Ya'll"?

So, when ya'll want to refer to another group of people, do you say "they'all"?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 1, 2010)

Why do I get the sense that this sign was put up by the government at taxpayer's expense:


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 1, 2010)

Bluebonnets are starting to bloom. Spring is here!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 1, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Say "Ya'll"?
> 
> So, when ya'll want to refer to another group of people, do you say "they'all"?



Nestor, Nestor, Nestor... if nothing else I'll teach you to talk southern redneck, hillbilly. Its never they'all, its m'ere (as in them there) used in a sentence, Bobby Sue, m'ere sume mighty fiiine biscuts you made up with em hog jowl and greens tonite, darlin. 

When refering to anyone else its always ya'll or even y'all, but never they'all.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 1, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> used in a sentence:
> "Bobby Sue, m'ere sume mighty fiiine biscuts you made up with em hog jowl and greens tonite, darlin."



So, in that sentance, would Bobby Sue be a man or a woman?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 2, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> So, in that sentance, would Bobby Sue be a man or a woman?



Used in this example, gender specifics isn't really of importance. Whats important is em sume mighty fine biscuts.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 2, 2010)

Mmmmmmmhhhhhhmmmmmmmm...yesir.......mmmhhhhhhhhmmmmmm


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh, I get it.

Like:

"Me and Billy Bob drove down to the lake to catch us some m'ere catfish.  We got us enough for four pies.  And, Billy Bob pulled up an Evinrude."


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 5, 2010)

Bobby Sue is a lady. Sue being the signifier. Y'all is used for a lot, but, if you're going to use it for another group, it's usually made in to a them.  For instance. Is that there catfish. You think they'll see me steal them? Y'all want me too? That'll teach em.

I'm part of the sophisticated Redneck movement. We speak intelligibly with the exception of Y'all and ain't. I love those to words to much.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 5, 2010)

I think "y'all" and "ain't" are unofficially part of the English language.

After all, they both have a recognized spelling and a well defined meaning, and that's really what's most important in legitimacy as a recognized part of the English language.

Both are kinda like the word "gator".  Everyone knows what the word means, but everyone also recognizes it to be a short form for the proper word "alligator".  It's he same with "y'all" and "ain't".  Prolly all these words will eventually get into the dictionary along with , lol, stfu and wtf?.


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 6, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> I think "y'all" and "ain't" are unofficially part of the English language.
> 
> After all, they both have a recognized spelling and a well defined meaning, and that's really what's most important in legitimacy as a recognized part of the English language.
> 
> Both are kinda like the word "gator".  Everyone knows what the word means, but everyone also recognizes it to be a short form for the proper word "alligator".  It's he same with "y'all" and "ain't".  Prolly all these words will eventually get into the dictionary along with , lol, stfu and wtf?.


Y'all and ain't are real words. My spell check thins so. LOL stfu wft these will be more difficult to legitimize. I'm all for it though. Having new scrabble words is great.


----------

